# take off steering wheel?



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

I want to put a different steering wheel on my 68 lemans and i need to know how to take the steering wheel off so how do i take off the old steering wheel


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

You should go down to AutoZone, if you have one, and rent a steering wheel puller. You will need it. Then there should be a nut right in the center of the wheel, remove it, installer puller and pull. Not exactly sure on the 68 LeMans but there might be 2 screws on the back of the wheel that hold the wheel cover / horn switch assembly on. Take them out and that should give you access to the nut and shaft.


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitly use a puller. You don't want to try to hammer it off as it probably will not come off and you may damage your steering shaft. It is very easy to remove with the puller. You will also need to buy a mounting kit with your new wheel.


----------

